# dixon memorial-waycross



## evan gourley (Aug 28, 2006)

i have been scouting dixon memorial-mostly past the firing range and seen very few acorns-good amounts of wild grapes.decent deer and hog sign.i have not checked the laura walker park side.has anybody else scouted?i have hunted dixon a few times but since our hunting lease got sold this year-i will be hunting wma much more-everywhere seems to be dry.


----------



## Curtis (Oct 10, 2006)

I was there this weekend.  Nada. nothing.


----------

